# Cite d'europe overnight



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We normally overnight at Gravelines however we have seen a number of references to Cite d'Europe and are wondering what is it like, noisy or quiet, safe, is there a special area? Only been there once years ago and with the car. 
It would be very convenient from the tunnel and heading towards Abbeville to N10 south.
Hopefully travelling Dec 27th weather permitting 
Many thanks
Hilary


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We always use it, special area for campers which is floodlit, also close to police headquarters. In a dozen times we have used it we have seen people trying to stow away on coaches but we have never been bothered.

Loddy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

There is a specific camping car area and its right opposite a police station

safe as houses, just go around outside until you reach designated area

give me e-mail address and I will send you pics of when we were there a few weeks ago

regards


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Check it out here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895

Co ords 50.93283/1.81104 are a tad more accurate than those on the MHF data base.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We used Google Streetmaps to "drive" the route from the tunnel to the aire - a boon at 1am! 5minutes approx.

There were about 20 vans in mid-September - plenty of space to just pull in, get our heads down then leave at dawn (6am). We only heard one other van move. Obviously - entirely hardstanding! Only a very slight slope.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have they finished whatever they were doing in the far corner at the bottom yet?

When we were there workmen were putting enormous wooden poles into the tarmac to separate an area off.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895
> 
> Co ords 50.93283/1.81104 are a tad more accurate than those on the MHF data base.


Thanks Tony, i've ammended the entry in the database, its right by the entrance now.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've not stayed there as we like the aire opposite the port but I did write to the powers-that-be at Cite de Europe and got a charming reply making it clear that overnight parking is no problem and is allowed. ( There is some suggestion in the MHF database mentioned above that it might not be).

G


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have stayed there a lot as it it easy to get to from the Tunnel.
Never had any problem overnighting and it's very handy for shopping in the morning, unless you have an early departure to do.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> Have they finished whatever they were doing in the far corner at the bottom yet?
> 
> When we were there workmen were putting enormous wooden poles into the tarmac to separate an area off.


Stayed here on Saturday December 11th and the far end of the motorhome parking was barriered off. However there were still lots of room to park as long as you get there after 7 pm-ish. We had to park in the coach park until the cars had started to go. (This may only be a problem at Christmas shopping time). 
Do not stay overnight in the coach park as the barrier is locked at 22.00. 
There are no services there but we spent a quiet night and felt very secure.

Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We stayed at the aire near the frites vans, no charge and very peaceful.

tony


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cite Europe*

We have parked there many times both outgoing arriving at 1 am and returning, parking up at approx 9 pm. We have occasionally been the only motorhome there.

We have been refused access to the motorhome area, but that was when the police were trying to deter the illegal immigrants in a major sweep. There were police everywhere in Calais and it was mentioned on the forum.

We stopped overnight elsewhere on that occasion.

I think the fencing in the motorhome area is a corral where immigrants that have been rounded up can be contained by a number of dogs manning the perimeter.

Joyce


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> We stayed at the aire near the frites vans, no charge and very peaceful.
> 
> tony


Ahh - Do you mean 'Friterie Des Nations' at the seafront aire?










Possibly the worst chips at the start of your trip

...and definately the best frites at the end of your trip.

:lol:

Pete


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

peejay said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed at the aire near the frites vans, no charge and very peaceful.
> ...


...we always get them from the one next door, good "frits" and a nice couple

curlyboy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hilary

May see you there, hopefully going over 27th on Eurotunnel and will probably stay at Cite Europe overnight - then head West where it's supposedly warmer! That's if we can get the MH down the cliff road!

Denise


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Peejay, the friterie furthest from the town end, Jan made the mistake first time, about 3 years ago, she finished uo witha tomato size box heaped up. I could have fed all the campers that night. :lol: It's a good job that the dog likes their frites also.

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Yep;

€3's worth is usually more than enough for us. I think its quantity rather than quality, but who cares, by the time we get back to Calais after a long jaunt in France we're always gagging for a few chips.

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent chips I agree, Alan.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*parking up*

hi all the lst time we stayed at the aire near the chip shop opposite the port people can't be bothered going to the toilets so where urinating at the back of the m/h the camp site up above the aire was loud the big car park boy racers turned up at 3.00AM opened there boots and started playing loud music little sh1ts.no body can do any thing to stop them it's free in winther and they can stick it .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: parking up*



jud said:


> hi all the lst time we stayed at the aire near the chip shop opposite the port people can't be bothered going to the toilets so where urinating at the back of the m/h the camp site up above the aire was loud the big car park boy racers turned up at 3.00AM opened there boots and started playing loud music little sh1ts.no body can do any thing to stop them it's free in winther and they can stick it .


Good Frites though :lol:

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We must have stopped there 10 times or so, various times of the year and NEVER had the slightest hint of aggro.

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

.....ahhh but did you cause any? just kidding Gemmy our Poop King!!!


Greenie


PS we stay all the time too :lol:


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Errrr I'm getting lost [not difficult] are we at Cite d'Europe or the chippy at calais?

Love you all H x


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you can see the sea then you are at the chippy, if you can see the would-be immigrants then you are at the cite de europe. Seemples

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We suggested to the man at the Friterie des Nations chippy that he send over to Dover for some boxes of frozen battered fish to go with his frites but clearly he preferred to sell the peculiar fish bits and kebab type things. Good frites however.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyway - it is not cite d'europe

It is *Cité Europe*

Just might prevent someone from getting lost trying to find it!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Thanks Pippin

Actually its used to be called D' etc which is City of Europe

I believe it was dropped to allow us to understand it

Happy days!


----------

